# 1990 se preformence



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a 1990 se 5spd maxima. I am wondering what upgrades performance wise i can do to my car. If anyone knows can they tell me what and where to get it.
thanks.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

There is plenty that you can do. You tell me what you are looking for, and I can help you find it.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

uh i was looking for a cold air intake,but what ever gives good performance that isnt to pricey that would be great to thanks.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Warpspeed performance makes a cold air intake. They are about $200 with a K&N filter and less without. They also make a really good fitting exhaust for around $600. Both together add a little over 15hp.

If you want to get more involved with cams and computer reprograms, check out jim wolf technology.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

How much performance do you want and how much money are you willing to spend?

The first 5-10-20hp are pretty cheap... beyond that it adds up very, very quickly.

(intake, exhaust, y-pipe are cheap and might get a few HP... pulleys, flywheels, etc. are cheap and do less... beyond that you're talking $$$$... probably better to buy a used B13 Sentra if you want to go wild for cheap  )


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Performance for the VG engine*



blck90se said:


> uh i was looking for a cold air intake,but what ever gives good performance that isnt to pricey that would be great to thanks.



Your engine is rated at about 165 Horsepower. You can gain about 18-22 HP with addition of a Y-Pipe from Warpeed.com. Then, you can add a cold air intake, which will mostly make noise, but is good for about 5+ HP above a certain RPM range. Overall, you can get into the 180 HP range very easily with simple bolt ons. It depens on your budget, but the Y pipe from Warpseed.com is the best place to start.

In terms of handling, start off with a strut bar across the top of the shock towers. Try stillen.com for that, or e-bay. If that's not enough, add a rear-strut bar. Try Matt's excellent site. The next step above that in the handling department is to add stiffer front and rear antiroll bars. Finally, go to Tokico shocks and Eibach springs as your next step up the handling ladder. Do not get ridiculously big 19" or 20" wheels, since the are very heavy and add to your unsprung weight and rototational weight and will hurt performance, not help it.

Of course the best place to start, before doing anything at all, is do a good tuneup, and engine flush and fuel injection flush. Clean your throttle body. Get the car to run peak performance wise from simple stuff. Then add bolt ons


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I support alexnds' statements. And will add.

The Warpspeed y-pipe is definitely a solid addition, but why not do the whole exhaust? warpspeed makes complete 2.5" and 3" exhaust. The sound is excellent as well. 

I can't comment on the Eibach/Tokiko set-up. I have heard good things. I am running a Sprint/KYB package and am happy. 

For anti-sway bars, use Suspension Techniques. Or a ST front with Addco rear. Blehmco.com is the only place to get a rear strut tower bar. Matt has excellent stuff. I did the complete rear suspension w/ rear tower bar and front stage2 tie bar. I am very happy. warpspeed also makes a sub-frame connector package which I just ordered. For the sway bars try shox.com.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks guys. I am not looking to spend alot of money and im not looking to go all out i just wanna add about 15hp.So im most likely going to buy the intake and mybe the y pipe depending on the price. thanks for all the help


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

You can get the y-pipe on ebay.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

if i get the cold air intake do i have to make any adjustments because the car is getting more air?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

No adjustments have to be made...unless you call making the hole under the battery tray an adjustment.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

nah, but will the air filter get wet in the rain scince it goes under the wheel well?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with mine. It is in an fairly enclosed area. The air is drawn from behind the headlight. Very little, if any, water gets into that area. Look inside your wheel well. The inner fender covers everything up to the bumper cover. 

If you don't understand what I am explaining, you will once you do the install.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

i understand thanx


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I apologize if that seemed even remotely condescending, I was only unsure of how to explain it, not unsure of your knowledge.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

sweet3rdgen said:


> I support alexnds' statements. And will add.
> 
> The Warpspeed y-pipe is definitely a solid addition, but why not do the whole exhaust? warpspeed makes complete 2.5" and 3" exhaust. The sound is excellent as well.
> 
> ...


Please let me know how the frame connectors work out for you. Also, are you buying with the X brace (stage 2) or without (stage 1)? Who is welding them in for you, a muffler shop or a body shop? I'm thinking of doing same, so let me know how yours turn out.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I am buying the whole package, stages 1,2 and 3. I am having a race car fabrication shop do the welding. I am lucky, I have a friend who has a friend that fabricates some really nice cars.

Blehm told me that he is happy with his connectors. That is what convinced me to purchase. I will keep you posted on how I like them. It will probably be a few weeks before I get them in. WSP said that they have a few stage 1's in stock but will have to make the other parts. Then I have to make sure Wayne has the time to weld them in. Since he is doing it free I have to work with his schedule.

I also found a good deal on the ST front sway bar. Summit has it for $120. That is cheaper than anyone else. I didn't think that Summit sold very much import stuff. But they won't be getting a shipment in until mid-July. They also sell the Addco RSB but it is a little more than Shox.com.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Is WSP actually shipping SFC's now?

Several friends have been waiting 12+ months for theirs...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope I won't have to wait that long. Dallas told me he had some stage 1's in stock and will get some stage 2's and 3's made up for me when I sent money. 

I have never had a problem getting stuff from WSP before. I got my exhaust in a few short weeks and my CAI in the same. 

Did your friends try to order around the first of the year? They moved the shop then and it was hectic for them. I had to wait until March to get a template for the CAI. But WSP was good about letting me know why. Hell, they gave me a good deal so I didn't complain.


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

no no i wasent being sarcastic thanks for all the help bro


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sweet3rdgen said:


> I hope I won't have to wait that long. Dallas told me he had some stage 1's in stock and will get some stage 2's and 3's made up for me when I sent money.
> 
> I have never had a problem getting stuff from WSP before. I got my exhaust in a few short weeks and my CAI in the same.
> 
> Did your friends try to order around the first of the year? They moved the shop then and it was hectic for them. I had to wait until March to get a template for the CAI. But WSP was good about letting me know why. Hell, they gave me a good deal so I didn't complain.



exactly... WSP will _eventually_ ship stuff, but it may take them a while. they're great guys and make good products. it's one of those you get what you pay for deals. if you want great prodcuts and fast shipping, you're going to pay a lot of money. call Cattman.. if you want cheap junk fast, then call budget. if you want good stuff for cheap and don't mind a wait sometimes, then call WSP.


----------

